# My first time doing a band photo shoot...



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't do a lot of people photography, but I wanted to get into band photography. Shot a friends band at practice this past week. They had a small, but cool room they practiced in. It was dark, and I dont have the best camera and lens selection for low light. I think I got some descent shots though. I probably could get some live shots better because the stage lighting would be brighter than what they had going on....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice shots man, especially that first one. I love that Warwick Streamer too 

Did you go for a full 1600 ISO?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool stuff


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Did you go for a full 1600 ISO?



No, I think I maxed out at 800 on most of these. Combo of the nifty fifty and flash with the kit lens helped me out.


----------

